# Birthday Presents...or, my wife is awesome!



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, so I am not worthy of the wonderful woman I'm married to. She surprised me this morning with gifts that literally left me speechless. I am the proud owner of Waxing Moon WMWH73 humidor. Cherry, birds-eye maple, and quilted maple. Here is a link to my post in the Waxing Moon thread.

It is a gorgeous piece of work, dare I say heirloom piece? Just as all of Ed's work is. I had given up on the cheap Chinese-made humidors that just would not hold humidity and went with a cooler. Now I can keep boxes and overflow in the cooler and keep all my top shelf stuff in this amazing display piece.

Now, I would have been perfectly content to receive nothing else from her for my birthday. Who wouldn't? What an amazing gift. Well, apparently since she had ordered this back in December she has been ordering cigars here and there, stuff I've said I like and stuff she thought I might like. So I opened up the humi to find it full of stuff!









Shelf 1 - CAO Sopranos Gift set (beautiful display box with the regular 3 vitolas and Tony signature), My Father LB22 test flight, Davidoff Millenium, Hemingway Sig & Classic, AF Sungrown, 2 Tatuaje RC184, Padron Anni 64 Pyramide









Shelf 2 - 5 Diesel UC, 5 Diesel Shorty, 5 Padron 5000 mad, 5 AF Chateau Mad, 5 Camacho Triple Mad, 5 La Floridita, tin of CAO MX2 Daggers, tine of AF Cubanitos









Bottom - Dominican sampler, 5 MOW Ruination, 2 Gurkhas, Padron sampler natural, Padron sampler maduro.










I am truly not worthy. My wife wanted to do something really special for my 30th birthday, especially since kids are on the horizon so it may be the last chance to spend money in a long time. I am completely blown away and still mostly speechless about this.

All that being said, it appears that I have to clear out some room in the cooler, so there may be some serious bombing going on here.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

That's an incredible present. You are correct in saying that youre lucky. Ha. Te word "keeper" doesn't do her justice.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotta agree with you Kevin. :nod: You're not worthy buddy. :hail: Sorry. But, you are one lucky man!!!! :yo: Love the selection of cigars brother. hone: Let her know from me she is one wonderful and generous wife! :drinking:


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

man, for my thirtieth birthday all I got was a drain plug for a stock tank for my wife's horses. but I guess it benefited me because now I don't need to carry 5 gallon buckets out there to water them all the time. 

If you are ever sick of her and want to trade let me know :lol:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! You married a winner!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn, either that, or she's cheating on you with Donald Trump!

Spectacular!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

VERY NICE!

Any of us would be left speechless if our wife/g.f presented us with some Waxing Moon art!

You are a lucky man.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Damn, either that, or she's cheating on you with Donald Trump!
> 
> Spectacular!


I would posit that it's a win either way! That's a purty humidor...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Damn, either that, or she's cheating on you with Donald Trump!
> 
> Spectacular!


Hey, as long as I keep benefiting from it I consider it a win-win.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

In a word - supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome gift!!!

I gotta ask. How much hint dropping/hand holding did you have to do to point her to waxing moon and buy this for you? Lol Does she smoke as well? I know I would have to buy this myself and tell my wife it was from her in order to get something like this!

She's most certainly a keeper!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

BDog said:


> In a word - supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


Wow, not sure if I could even come close to spelling that


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! What a lucky guy!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy hell what a haul! Congratulations on having married so well!

You realize, of course, that when her birthday rolls around, flowers and a card ain't gonna cut it, right?


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Awesome gift!!!
> 
> I gotta ask. How much hint dropping/hand holding did you have to do to point her to waxing moon and buy this for you? Lol Does she smoke as well? I know I would have to buy this myself and tell my wife it was from her in order to get something like this!
> 
> She's most certainly a keeper!


Hi, this is ktblundens wife, Summer. He actually didn't drop many hints or anything. He raved about Ed's work nomerous times, and I took it from there. I chose the woods we used, and Ed's expertise certainly helped me along a lot. I jusy spent a lot of time with me ears open and listened to what he said, and asked a lot of questions about what he liked and didn't like. You men are fairly oblivious to the world so it made it easy. 
I do smoke infused, but started that after I ordered this for him.

And in response to Herf n Turf, if I were gonna have an affair I wouldn't pick Donald Trump! Maybe Pete Johnson...now THAT would be a mutually beneficial arrangement!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome gift, beautiful humidor filled with an awesome selection.

Also very thoughtful and at the same time stealthy, hard to top that one.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Hi, this is ktblundens wife, Summer. He actually didn't drop many hints or anything. He raved about Ed's work nomerous times, and I took it from there. I chose the woods we used, and Ed's expertise certainly helped me along a lot. I jusy spent a lot of time with me ears open and listened to what he said, and asked a lot of questions about what he liked and didn't like. You men are fairly oblivious to the world so it made it easy.
> I do smoke infused, but started that after I ordered this for him.
> 
> And in response to Herf n Turf, if I were gonna have an affair I wouldn't pick Donald Trump! Maybe Pete Johnson...now THAT would be a mutually beneficial arrangement!


Yep, no hints or hand holding at all. It came as a complete surprise. Luckily I hadn't been following Ed's build thread or that may have given it away.

And as long as there are plenty of Tats in it for me...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Kevin..... She's a keeper brother. Enjoy the gifts!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin! Summer was a pleasure to work with.... and the humidor was a fun build...... She did a great job getting her stocked up for you as well!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Hi, this is ktblundens wife, Summer. He actually didn't drop many hints or anything. He raved about Ed's work nomerous times, and I took it from there. I chose the woods we used, and Ed's expertise certainly helped me along a lot. I jusy spent a lot of time with me ears open and listened to what he said, and asked a lot of questions about what he liked and didn't like. You men are fairly oblivious to the world so it made it easy.
> I do smoke infused, but started that after I ordered this for him.
> 
> *And in response to Herf n Turf, if I were gonna have an affair I wouldn't pick Donald Trump! Maybe Pete Johnson...now THAT would be a mutually beneficial arrangement!*


Lmao, great post 

Brother you have scored yourself a winner


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Man, that humi is AWESOME! What a great gift!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> And in response to Herf n Turf, if I were gonna have an affair I wouldn't pick Donald Trump! Maybe Pete Johnson...now THAT would be a mutually beneficial arrangement!


And on top of everything else, she's got a great sense of humor too.

You are indeed one lucky guy Kevin.

Nice work Summer, that's a totally kick ass gift.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow Kevin you do have a winner there!! 
Summer you did a great job on the humidor and the sticks!!!

Now Kevin the real question is how are you gonna top that for her birthday???

Hope you are having a great birthday!


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, that's a great present. Nice selection of cigs too...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man Kevin, that is probably one of the best birthday presents ever brother! She knows you too well! That is such an awesome selection of cigars, she really must have done her research to come up with all of those great cigars.

That humidor will definitely be an heirloom piece, I've always loved the looked of birds eye maple wood, absolutely beautiful my man!

Enjoy every last one of those cigars!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> VERY NICE!
> 
> Any of us would be left speechless if our wife/g.f presented us with some Waxing Moon art!
> 
> You are a lucky man.


Big WOW!!!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Amazing, thoughtful gift. You are indeed a blessed man and Summer, you are a thoughtful wife! Good on ye both...

Kevin, don't let this go unanswered. After all, that's the Puff Way...

Oooh...we might be onto something...Puff Zen...


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

It's funny that I see this! A couple weeks ago I told my wife if she ever wanted to do anything special for me, she could go to waxing moon and order me a humidor! LOL

Congrats brother!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is good stuff right there. Great job Summer!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW doesnt do this justice. congrats on the great birthday present.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW, that's an awesome present, ENJOY!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome gift! Great job, Summer!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy Crap !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

carpenter said:


> Wow, not sure if I could even come close to spelling that


me neither...that's why I say HOLY CRAP!!!!!

seriously,Dude....that is a seriously kickass 30th birthday present......I can only imagine what #40 is gonna be like......telling you how lucky you are would be too obvious...I just wanna know if she's got sisters or cousins or really good chick friends that are on the market:smile:


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

you sir, are a lucky guy!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Jaw->Floor

Awesome!


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes me want to get married just to get presents like that LOL


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome!! You're a lucky man.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy crap that thing is gorgeous.

I need a good humi.. i have a "cheap chinese" one and im constantly adding water to it. Hmm..


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesomeness all the way around!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

And I was happy over a 5er of Fuente Gran Reserva:hail:


----------

